# Questions about Nares



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

So I was holding a few of my cockatiels in a row this morning. I noticed that Aladdin my 17 year old's nares look different from everyone elses. normally they have a round raised area, I noticed the area right below where that would normally be is also swollen on his. So instead of just a round raised area around the opening the rest being flat. His raised area actually extends down under and to the side of the opening. :blink: 

I never noticed this before and I'm wondering if it's normal or if I should be taking him to the vet for a check up. 

Any ideas???


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sometimes when a tiel uses it's toenail to scratch the nares it could get hooked and inflamed the nares or in some cases cause a small tear and the shape is no longer round.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

srtiels said:


> Sometimes when a tiel uses it's toenail to scratch the nares it could get hooked and inflamed the nares or in some cases cause a small tear and the shape is no longer round.


Well they don't look inflamed, so that's why I was worried.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Can you get a picture? When in doubt I think an avian vet visit would be a good idea


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Can you get a picture? When in doubt I think an avian vet visit would be a good idea


Well I got out Aladdin and the camera and took some photos. I checked all the other birds again and none of them look like this. It just doesn't look right to me and I don't think it was like that before. It looks slightly more pink than it normally does upon reflection, and it is more pink them everyone else. So it may be inflamed just not really bad yet. 

This is the only picture I could get. If you can see it, the area under and to the side of the round opening is swollen up. 









Any ideas??


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

So it turns out I was right and glad I was encouraged to take him to the vet. He is very healthy, but she said something must have irritated his nares and that they are abnormally inflamed. I have to put meds on them 1-2 time a day. He's going to love that, because he has to be toweled. He was so good at the vet!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that he is ok  And does not have a respiratory infection or something life threatening like that. Could your house be too dry for him and not the other tiels? I hope his nares get better soon


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Glad to hear that he is ok  And does not have a respiratory infection or something life threatening like that. Could your house be too dry for him and not the other tiels? I hope his nares get better soon


It's possible, although he's been playing on the floor of his cage a lot lately and his nares aren't actually dry just pink, slightly inflamed and swollen. The vet thinks something just irritated them. Well either way the stuff I'll be putting on him with take care of the dryness as well.


----------

